# Phrag. d'alessandroi 'DD#2'



## tomkalina (Jun 18, 2020)

Purchased originally from Dennis D'alessandro way back in the day when he had an orchid range in Ecuador, this clone is one of the most vigorous of our five clones.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2020)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi! Can we see the whole plant?


----------



## tenman (Jun 18, 2020)

Very nice! Unusually excellent color saturation on this one!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2020)

And here's the whole plant in full sun, so flower color looks washed out. Phrag. d'alessandroi is especially well suited to try culture if you have the room.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. What is your substrate and media?


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2020)

Same formula we've used for many years, Eric. 

- 8 parts Sequoia seedling bark (1/8-1/4" particle size)
- 1 part coarse perlite (1/8-1/4" particle size)
- 1 -part #3 size charcoal
- 1 - part chopped NZ sphagnum moss (1-2" length)

We use these particle sizes because the mix promotes good drainage. For adult plants or long petalled Phrags. we replace the 8 parts seedling bark with 4 parts Medium size bark and 4 parts seedling size bark.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jun 19, 2020)

Very beautiful, Tom. The tray method you use obviously works really well...wish I had room.
Cheers, Paul


----------



## abax (Jun 19, 2020)

Chinese red and deep yellow is quite an appealing combination. Grabs the
eye!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks Tom. Since there is no dunnage mentioned for the bottom of the pots can I assume they don't sit in water?


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 20, 2020)

Our Phrag. d'alessandrois - adults or seedlings-don't sit in water but are watered twice a week. Our Phrag. besseae are watered every other day, or sit in water depending upon the size and time of year.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 21, 2020)

Wonderful d'alessandroi!


----------



## ScientistKen (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice bloom and healthy plants!


----------

